# Just CURIOUS: How many get Subscriptions for their Kindle? And which ones...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I get the Reader's Digest. Love it. Always have. I mostly enjoy the Humor in Uniform, Life in these United States...and all the little joke quips. Glad they started to include those.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi sjc (here we are again).

I subscribed to the Reader's Digest too. Used to read it years ago when my mother-in-law subscribed to the magazine. I liked the same things you do. Today, I did the 14-day free trial of the New York Times, and the Los Angeles Times. I wanted to see how the newspapers looked on it. But I really don't have any intention of keeping it past 14 days and paying the price. At least not now.

Laurie


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie: (surprise)
I tried Time magazine but the set up drove me crazy.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

That's interesting. I thought the LA Times would be good, because I would have some local stuff.  We were getting the LA Times at home for years, along with two other papers, but finally canceled them all but the small local one. Didn't have time to read any of them. 

But the LA Times doesn't have any pictures and the NY Times does. I'm curious about Time magazine. I may get the free trial just to see.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Laurie: Try the Time Magazine:  can't hurt.  I cancelled after the 14 days.  I also tried the Technology magazine but (lol), it was too technical for me.  So far, I am happy with Reader's Digest.  I will cancel if they decide to raise the price.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I am considering the Reader's Digest.  I used to read it all the time, but we canceled it sometime back.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Reader's Digest here too. I have had a physical subscription for years. My grandmother bought me a one year subscription many years ago and I never stopped. 

Melissa


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dankinia:  Give it a try...you can always cancel after the 14 days.  Just remember to keep track of the days to cancel...I don't think (I don't remember actually) that Amazon reminds you. 

THE READERS DIGEST had a funny joke in it this month...
Guy sees his buddy wearing a bra...says to him what's up with that?  How long have you been wearing a bra?  His friend repied, "Ever since my wife found it in the glove compartment!"


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Reader's Digest here too. I have had a physical subscription for years. My grandmother bought me a one year subscription many years ago and I never stopped.


I did the hard copy for several years...then stopped...then got it again because I missed it. Now I enjoy it on the Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I tried the NY Times but canceled it. I'm trying the local paper but likely going to cancel it too.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

The New Yorker.  Almost always a few really informative articles.  This week, one on the fact that we are already past the danger level of CO2 in the atmosphere and whether any actions are politically possible to avoid disaster (unlikely, given how little nations trust each other); one on the Marlboro Music Festival.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

back2nature said:


> Hi sjc (here we are again).
> I subscribed to the Reader's Digest too. Used to read it years ago when my mother-in-law subscribed to the magazine. I liked the same things you do. Today, I did the 14-day free trial of the New York Times, and the Los Angeles Times. I wanted to see how the newspapers looked on it. But I really don't have any intention of keeping it past 14 days and paying the price. At least not now.
> /quote]
> 
> I subscribe to the Times every month. It's well worth the monthly subscription fee.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> The New Yorker. Almost always a few really informative articles. This week, one on the fact that we are already past the danger level of CO2 in the atmosphere and whether any actions are politically possible to avoid disaster (unlikely, given how little nations trust each other); one on the Marlboro Music Festival.


I get the hard copy of The New Yorker as a reward for my monthly contribution to WNYC. Just wondered -- does the kindle version have the cartoons?

Marti


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

No illustrations except the cover.  It includes the Notes About Town, main articles, reviews, fiction, poetry, and goings-on listings.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The New England Journal of Medicine works really well in Kindle format, that's the only I'm springing for right now


----------



## iamtv (Dec 30, 2008)

I enjoy TIME as well as THE NEW YORKER.  For TIME's pictures, graphs, etc, I go online.  As for THE NEW YORKER, it DOES have the cartoons.  They're the last several "pages" at the back of the magazine.  I like knowing I'm not contributing to any more paper going to the landfill.  I also like getting TIME on Friday (I previously got my paper copy on Saturday if I was lucky, or Monday).  THE NEW YORKER was even more problematic.  Sometimes I didn't get my paper copy at all; other times, part of it would arrive in a little plastic bag from the post office with an apology.  I get it every Monday morning!  Previously my paper copy came on the following Friday, at the earliest.  I love my two subscriptions!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

iamtv said:


> As for THE NEW YORKER, it DOES have the cartoons. They're the last several "pages" at the back of the magazine.


And here I've been missing them. I'll check it out!


----------



## KrukVT (May 12, 2009)

I get the Wall Street Journal and my local paper.  I love the Kindle format for newspapers.  The way I can quickly skim the title and lede of each story by section and dive in to the articles I really want to read is great.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Asimov's Science Fiction.  I enjoy the short SF form and I am always on the lookout for new authors.  Short fiction provides exposure to new authors with a minimal time investment on my part.

- Walter.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

The New Yorker and The Washington Post.  Both are great on my Kindle DX


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, none for me.  I have too many books to read. 
jp


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I subscribed to the NYTimes for a month or so, but wasn't able to read it every day (along with my other reading) so I was getting non-readers guilt. I still buy it Kindlized every Sunday, many Saturdays but for me that ended up costing less than the subscription & reducing the guilt level. I like it better on Kindle than paper. No distractions of ads & articles carrying over to different pages etc.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Robin said:


> I subscribed to the NYTimes for a month or so, but wasn't able to read it every day (along with my other reading) so I was getting non-readers guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had NYC too, but I never really read it, so all my subscriptions always end up as a cancel. I haven't found anything besides books that really stick.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

The only thing I subscribe to is overheard in new york. I tried a few other blogs, but this is the only one I thought was worth it. it's so funny. lol


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Robin said:


> I subscribed to the NYTimes for a month or so, but wasn't able to read it every day (along with my other reading) so I was getting non-readers guilt. I still buy it Kindlized every Sunday, many Saturdays but for me that ended up costing less than the subscription & reducing the guilt level. I like it better on Kindle than paper. No distractions of ads & articles carrying over to different pages etc.


I tried that (buying different daily issues), but then I ended up equaling the cost of the subscription. I don't read the entire paper, but I enjoy the articles I do read.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Robin said:


> I subscribed to the NYTimes for a month or so, but wasn't able to read it every day (along with my other reading) so I was getting non-readers guilt. I still buy it Kindlized every Sunday, many Saturdays but for me that ended up costing less than the subscription & reducing the guilt level. I like it better on Kindle than paper. No distractions of ads & articles carrying over to different pages etc.


I do like that you buy Sunday only whenever you want. That is a nice option.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I was paying a good amount of $ for a Sunday only paper subscription, so I'm definately saving this way. I wish I could get my local paper on Kindle. I hate the waste, especially on Sundays. I sort the paper, put 3/4 of it in the recycling, then start reading.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

The New Yorker on Kindle has the cartoons now. With small exception, they look and read well on the device.

Though I've tried other blogs off and on, the ones I've kept since day one have been The New York Times Latest News blog ($1.99 per month) and the AP Entertainment News blog ($.99). Between those two, I get a regular flow of news and entertainment articles throughout the day.

I've also done some magazines and newspapers on the Kindle, but at the moment am down to The New Yorker and The Philadelphia Inquirer.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't subscrib to anything at home as via USB is not as convenient, but it is great fun to try a free trial when I am traveling in the lower 48. this has only happened twice with kindle ownership but lots of fun.
Sylvia


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm subscribing to Reader's Digest (love the humor and joke sections, and the main articles are usually pretty informative), and PC Magazine, as of today. I just found out that it's now available for the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah they just started offering PC Mag. . ..I'm going to get a trial on my DX and see how I like it. . . .

Hey, I could do that now and the latest issue would be there when it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Reader's Digest on my kindle 2 & washington post on my pc.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann:


> Hey, I could do that now and the latest issue would be there when it shows up tomorrow!


Pure genius.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to add Metropolitan, I think..


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

It's nice to Amazon is adding more magazines to the list. Although, one of the reasons to get a paper magazine is all the pretty color pictures.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah they just started offering PC Mag. . ..I'm going to get a trial on my DX and see how I like it. . . .
> 
> Hey, I could do that now and the latest issue would be there when it shows up tomorrow!


Let me know how it looks on the DX.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been trying the local paper and now that it's been a few days I'm actually liking it. I also figured out how to navigate better, I think that was why I didn't like my NY Times trial. It just seemed like a pain to navigate, I think I just didn't have it down. I think I am going to keep the local paper and try out some other stuff too.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina:  Hope you enjoy it.  I'm sure that a lot of it has to do with the set up, and the way articles are organized. I'm sure some subscriptions are better than others. I'd imagine that some are all over the map.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well my problem with the NY Times was I only got the sub for the Arts section LOL so that was all I wanted to read and I kept getting sent back to the main page which annoyed me. I think I might give it another go now that I understand the navigation of newspapers better.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Guess I'm a real Kindleholic ..... I subscribe to WSJ and USA Today for newspapers, and monthly issues of Asimov's Science Fiction, Analog Science Fiction, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine and Ellery Queen's Mystery Magazine.

I love the monthly mags above, but may be dropping WSJ since they jacked the price up 50% to $14.99/month.

Those of you who subscribe to Reader's Digest on Kindle - is it the COMPLETE issue? Amazon has a high number of negative reviews who state that many of the "tissue issue" articles are missing from the Kindle version.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

New York Times, EQMM, Miami Herald (the day its available Kindlized, early July) and readers Digest. Not sure how long I'll be with the later. Have to see where their new publishing policies take it.
Love my subscriptions, almost as much as I love my books on K.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm wondering about Time and Newsweek ... how is the format? Are the pictures on there? Is it comfortable and easy to navigate? Is everything there?

Also, if I decide I want to buy either subscription, is there a link I can click so KB can get credit?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a couple of issues of Time. . . .minimal pictures.  Did the 14 days free thing for PC mag on my DX. . . .also not many pictures. . . .and I haven't been able to figure out how to zoom in on the ones there are, which are kind of small.  OTOH, PCMag is Very New to Kindle format so it may improve.

I'm pretty sure Amazon no longer makes affiliate payments for digital content, but if you get to Amazon via the link at the top of the board, KB will get payments for anything they do give them for -- I bought my DX through the link as well as the extra iGo tip.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered a kindle subscription to *The Nation* last night.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

After thinking about it for a few weeks, I just subscribed to The New Yorker today.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I subscribed to Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine last week, and I am still in the 14 day free trial period. The July issue is a double issue, and I was able to send the June issue to my kindle from the manage my kindle page. There are some pics but mostly is was nice to have a bunch of short stories to keep me busy (but not too busy) while I was waiting for my plane to board. I might cancel the subscription and just buy single issues as I feel like it. I plan on trying Ellery Queen's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's Science Fiction and Analog Science Fiction. I figure the free 14 day subscriptions will keep me busy for a while.

Anyone subscribe to the free Amazon Daily blog?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you like the Hitchcock subscription?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the Amazon Daily for a while. . .but it had a lot I didn't care about.  I'd 'personalized' the Amazon Daily on the Amazon site, thinking that's what I'd get. . . but I still got it all.  I did ask about it and was told that the blog they send to Kindle is just everything and there's no way to personalize.  So you see articles about people's animals and cars and food and you name it.  But, at least it's free. . .so you can try it out and then stop it if it's not for you.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> Do you like the Hitchcock subscription?


Yes. There were 8 short stories in the July/Aug issue; along with a word puzzle ("The Mysterious Cipher"); pics of the contributors; an article reviewing 3 movies (The Taking of Pelham 123, Public Enemies and Angels and Demons); an article with book reviews on Gone Tomorrow, Dead Silence, Fault Line and The Fate of Katherin Carr; and a ninth story is featured that won the Black Orchid Novella Award. Overall, a good deal for the 2.99 subscription price (3.49 if you buy single issues). Keep in mind that this is the double July/August issue. 3346 total locations.

I searched for "alfred hitchcock's mystery magazine" under kindle store, and found Feb 2003 and July/Aug 2003 issues for 2.80. You can sample them if you just want to check it out.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I got the Amazon Daily for a while. . .


It would be nice to be able to customize the Daily. I'll skip it for now, since I have a lot of stuff to read book-wise. Thanks for the info.

FYI, the navigation is different in a magazine vs a book. You cannot jump to a location. You can navigate back to the table of contents, but if there is a place that you want to be able to get back to, add a bookmark. While reading books, I've been remembering locations if I just want to quickly check something out, but this doesn't work in a magazine. Also, there are links to the table of contents after each article, but not on the menu, unlike a book. This may be specific to the Hitchcock mag, since that's the only one I've tried. 

PS--Just looked at the June issue. 5 short stories, a word game, book reviews, and a 6th 'Mystery Classic' story. 1969 total locations.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am happy with the way the Reader's Digest is set up.
Now I'm contemplating the Hitchcock subscription.  

I am glad I started this thread because I just assumed that most only subscribed to newspapers.  It's nice to know that isn't true and people are enjoying other subscriptions as well.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got a couple of issues of Time. . . .minimal pictures. Did the 14 days free thing for PC mag on my DX. . . .also not many pictures. . . .and I haven't been able to figure out how to zoom in on the ones there are, which are kind of small. OTOH, PCMag is Very New to Kindle format so it may improve.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Amazon no longer makes affiliate payments for digital content, but if you get to Amazon via the link at the top of the board, KB will get payments for anything they do give them for -- I bought my DX through the link as well as the extra iGo tip.


Thanks, Ann! I'll have to give Time a try. I'm glad they give a free trial period.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a doctor's appointment today:  They had a current reader's digest on the table and I compared it to my Kindle subscription (Kindle is with me 24/7) and I liked the Kindle better.  The DTB version; had to flip back and forth through the pages.  Kindle...all divied up for you just click on item and go.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> The DTB version; had to flip back and forth through the pages. Kindle...all divied up for you just click on item and go.


I didn't think of that. With Kindle we don't have to continue the article on another page near the back of the magazine. I always hate that. Then I lose my place where I was in the beginning of the book.

Yay for Kindle!!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

back2nature said:


> I didn't think of that. With Kindle we don't have to continue the article on another page near the back of the magazine. I always hate that. Then I lose my place where I was in the beginning of the book.
> 
> Yay for Kindle!!!!


Yes, that's a pretty good suggestion


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Hey has anyone contacted a publication they have a subscription with in DTV and requested they offer one on kindle? I did that today with one of mine. I emailed them about it and I'm waiting for a reply back.


I wish we had a "I want to read this on kindle" button for magazines and newspapers on Amazon.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina: let us know how you make out.
Laurie: Thanks. I enjoy reading Reader's Digest on the Kindle if for that reason alone.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

WalterK said:


> Asimov's Science Fiction. I enjoy the short SF form and I am always on the lookout for new authors. Short fiction provides exposure to new authors with a minimal time investment on my part.
> 
> - Walter.


I was wondering about that one, and also the Ellery Queen magazine as well.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Love, love, love reading periodicals on my Kindle.

I subscribe to Newsweek and The New Yorker, and I download the NY Times every Sunday. The Kindle version of The New Yorker includes MOST but not all of the cartoons (because of copyright arrangements with some of the cartoonists.) Newsweek's photos are good and the magazine is formatted very well, unlike Time, which I tried and dropped at the end of the 14-day trial.

  

The Sunday NY Times is such a bargain. The book review section alone would cost more than 75 cents at the newsstand. I just wish I could subscribe to Sunday only, instead of having to d/l every week. It's not that it's that much trouble; I am just afraid I'll forget when I'm out of town or having an extra-busy weekend. I enjoy the Sunday edition in pieces, all week long -- and I remember how it used to clutter up the house!

Just added a trial of Technology Review. Haven't read enough of the first issue to know whether I'll keep that subscription.



The only subscription I've dropped so far was Time. Formatting was sloppy and confusing. Captions appeared without photos... Huh? Tables just appeared as a nonsensical jumble of text. (Why not at least TRY to fix that?!)

I know I'd miss some wonderful photography, but I would LOVE to read Vanity Fair articles on my Kindle, so I would subscribe if Amazon added VF.

Good to know about the addition of PC magazine. I'll add that today.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I get both newsweek and The Reader's Digest


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Just added a trial of Technology Review. Haven't read enough of the first issue to know whether I'll keep that subscription.
> 
> The only subscription I've dropped so far was Time. Formatting was sloppy and confusing. Captions appeared without photos... Huh? Tables just appeared as a nonsensical jumble of text. (Why not at least TRY to fix that?!)


I dropped Time for that same reason as stated earlier. I tried Tech Review and dropped it because...I could only relate to a couple items. Much of it was above my head. 
Love Reader's Digest though...very happy.

Does anyone else find Time a bit disorganized?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Newsweek, Reader's Digest, The Escapist (video games), and PC Magazine


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

CS:  Nice choices, thanks for posting.  I just downloaded PC...hope I like it.


----------



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

I am eagerly awaiting my print New Yorker subscripton to expire, and will get this on the Kindle. It is perfect for it and I won't have to store and keep track of the magazines in the house when I get behind on reading.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I went ahead and bought the July/August issue of Analog Science Fiction & Fact (you can buy an individual issue without making any kind of commitment) and so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

I was going to get the Reader's Digest subscription as well.  But did you notice you don't save any $$ by getting it via Kindle.  The $1.25 is the regular price for a print version as well.

Oh..Hello all..newbie here...ANXIOUSLY awaiting the arrival of her Kindle..July 1st is it's expected delivery!


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

The New York Times - Latest News. I really like this as it updates all day long. One really cool feature is if subject is underlined in a article in NYT-LT and you click on it it takes you to the New York Time newspaper and you can read extensive NYT back articles- works great on DX. Example today's news about the Climate Bill had several underlines - for example: Global warming, protectionist, recession, solar energy- and each click takes you to the NYT articles on that subject. So it's kind of like a backdoor into NYT for almost free.



AP Sports - I tried several sports blogs all had good coverage of NFL, MLB, NBA, college, but what made me keep this was the coverage on cycling, tennis, golf soccer, horse racing, etc.



Amazon Daily- If this cost anything I would drop it and may drop it anyway. Every once in a while they really strike gold, like the series of articles about cars a few weeks back, but mostly just a time waster unless you are into toys and games.



Reader's Digest - No, still get this in paper, it's my back up reading for times when the K is sleeping.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried the Ellery Queen magazine but found it lacking easy navigation. If they fix that problem, I'd go back because the one issue I downloaded had some excellent stories in it.

Now that I've read here that the New Yorker subscription includes most of the cartoons, I'm in. On my way to Kindle subscriptions right now...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> No illustrations except the cover. It includes the Notes About Town, main articles, reviews, fiction, poetry, and goings-on listings.


The New Yorker I get has all the cartoons, they are accessed via the section list page. Cartoons are usually the last one listed.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just recently ordered Readers Digest and I think I will continue with that.  A month or so ago I got a nearby Newpaper. It didn't like it at all. 
Kdawna


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm doing the New Yorker trial as of today. Anybody else having trouble reading the cartoons? That was a disappointment for me, but the articles are very good.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

READER'S DIGEST NOTE:
Don't let the July issue discourage you...It strayed from the norm for the Fourth of July.  June issue was fantastic and I'm sure the August one will be too.  However, the July issue was all about U.S. 

It's normally not like that; give the August issue a shot before cancelling the subscription.
Anyone else find that with the July issue...a bit off?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got my DX, how well the poetry was formatted kicked me into going for it.  (I had played with a friends previously) and i will say the catoons view  much better on the DX then either k1 or k2.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Red, I suspected the DX might solve that problem with the cartoons. There was one I couldn't make out at all. I tried increasing the font size but that did no good. I should have known it wouldn't because it was a graphic.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sjc said:


> READER'S DIGEST NOTE:
> Don't let the July issue discourage you...It strayed from the norm for the Fourth of July. June issue was fantastic and I'm sure the August one will be too. However, the July issue was all about U.S.
> 
> It's normally not like that; give the August issue a shot before cancelling the subscription.
> Anyone else find that with the July issue...a bit off?


July issue was easily the weakest in a while. I don't know if it has to do with the all-U.S. content - something like that wouldn't bother me either way - but the issue wasn't as good overall, and it somehow felt shorter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia Sierra said:


> Red, I suspected the DX might solve that problem with the cartoons. There was one I couldn't make out at all. I tried increasing the font size but that did no good. I should have known it wouldn't because it was a graphic.


Changing font size won't affect it but, in many books/magazines, if you click the image it will zoom to full size.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Ann, thank you! I just tried it and that made it readable. Maybe I should have read the manual


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia Sierra said:


> Ann, thank you! I just tried it and that made it readable. Maybe I should have read the manual


LOL! Well, you know. . . .when all else fails, read the directions!


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

And when I read the instructions, I should try to remember them. After I posted last time I remembered something about a Kindleboards rule prohibiting multiple question marks and exclamation marks in our posts. I hope I don't get booted out of here.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> July issue was easily the weakest in a while. I don't know if it has to do with the all-U.S. content - something like that wouldn't bother me either way - but the issue wasn't as good overall, and it somehow felt shorter.


CS: Yes it did fall short in several ways. It lacked content and variety. Not the usual.
Hopefully, I didn't make people subscribe and they see this issue and say, "What was she thinking?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia Sierra said:


> And when I read the instructions, I should try to remember them. After I posted last time I remembered something about a Kindleboards rule prohibiting multiple question marks and exclamation marks in our posts. I hope I don't get booted out of here.


Well!!! We don't like to go overboard, you know I mean, it's just a message board!!! Is there really (really!!!) anything that exciting So(!!!) don't worry too much (!!!) about a few extra punctuation marks!!! You know what I mean   

No, but seriously: it's not a big deal -- prohibition is waaayyy to strong a word . . . .'cept it can make it hard to read -- that's the only reason it's discouraged.

What is ENcouraged is the use of smileys to make it a bit clearer whether you're joking or serious. Oh, and if you put three "?'s" in a row (leaving a space in front), you will get this smiley:


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Ann, I'm looking for an ambiguous smiley because I don't want people to know what I'm thinking. Maybe there's one that's wearing a veil or mask?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------

